# beige??



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay so the breeder for this mouse says biege but mousebreeder said 'beige' is a bit vague, so does any1
know what colour it is exactly? just curious to know.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

what colour are the eyes.If they are pink it's champagne or argente.Blow the coat,if the fur roots are bluish grey it's argente,if the beige colour is carried through it's champagne.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

thnks  well I like both them colours so this little one should be with me soon. =)


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

If it has black eyes what does that mean? 
can it still be cham or argente?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like it has black eyes to me, so no it can't be champagne or argente. Without knowing its genetics you can't tell what it really is, my best guess is stone, but it could also be a pale red or other dilute. Beige isn't a real colour, so beware of this 'breeder' if you're planning to have this mouse as anything but a pet


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Well the parents are both the same colour so maybe its a stone?
I dont think there any red in the genes.
I'll just be getting it for pet and hobby breeding. 
I just wanted to know what colour it actually was as I've come across so many breeders
using beige as a colour.
I looked up on thefunmouse website and they show a beige mouse they said on there that
it has the same genotype as coffee, that its just a much lighter variety. 
So maybe thats what it is?
http://www.thefunmouse.com/varieties/selfcolors.cfm


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Maybe I should have phrased that 'There is no such recognised colour as beige IN THE UK', which is where your breeder is located of course. Make sure you check they know what they're doing since they don't know their colours - if they are setting themselves up as very knowledgeable this is a clue that they're not. Since you might be breeding from this mouse you want to know you're getting it from the right person. Clearly it's a pet quality mouse, so be extra careful and enquire about illnesses in that line. If they can't tell you about the line past the parents then again beware. I'm not saying pet mice are terrible but I know I wouldn't breed from them myself.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for your help 
I don't think she's a bad breeder just because she doesn't know the correct colours. :think
Even I'm getting confused with the many names for different colours.
I'll ask about illness in lines etc just to make sure. But her mice are just pet mice, which 
is all I'm really looking for. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't say they were a bad breeder for not knowing their colours. I was trying to point out that there are lots of people who say they are 'experts' when they're not  Clearly I don't know this person so can't say what they're like, it was a general point. As for them being just pet mice, if you're breeding them you still need to take a lot of things into consideration before you start or you might end up producing babies that are not what you wanted in terms of temperament, health, longevity and other things... it's too late once you've started!


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

oh of course not! lol I wouldnt even consider getting a mouse from someone if i didnt think they looked after them and if
they wern't healthy. The person is a hobby breeder, not an expert and hasnt made out that they are. 
And I certainly wouldn't start breeding them if I didn't do a lot of research before hand and know that I would be able to look after them, as that would be unfair.  
Anyway, apart from all that. I'm guessing theres no way of telling what colour the mouse is? :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If the breeder doesn't know anything about its history then no, you can only guess or test breed.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Unfortunatly, all they know is the parents as they can't go back further, 
Pink eyed 'Beige' & White broken marked female (which I'm guessing would be a broken Cham?) X black eyed 'Beige' & White broken marked male.
and thats probably not enough info. :| 
Thanks for trying


----------

